# HR10-250 wireless multi-room viewing



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

I am new to hacking my tivo and don't know & cant find any info on Multi room viewing of the hr10-250. I have two hr10s and would like to view each drive in both rooms, is this possible with a wireless connection? Is it possible with a wired connection?

I searched and searched but don't see any real info on the HR10-250. Now that all the SD models of DTivos are running 6.2 that seems to be everyones focus. Could someone point me in the right direction or just tell me its not possible.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

not posible sorry


----------



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

Is multi room viewing possible on any Dtivo? I also have a 40hr Hughs and an 80hr RCA.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
look at the link to the zipper in my sig


----------



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

I have read some of your "zipper" stuff. That is where I got the itch to multi room my HR10-250's. Could you explain why the newer software can be hacked for multi room but not the older version in HR10.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

because the code for MRV EXISTS in 6.2 but not 3.x and 6.2 wont run on an HD Tivo.
The zipper just turns on the code in 6.2 that DTV has disabled.


----------



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

Gotcha.


----------



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

One more "STUPID QUESTION". Has anyone tried to load a 6.2 image on an HR10-250? Does it not have the correct "programming" to read the HD programming?

Forgive me I very new to this stuff.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the folks at the "other place" are working on it.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

newby1 said:


> One more "STUPID QUESTION". Has anyone tried to load a 6.2 image on an HR10-250? Does it not have the correct "programming" to read the HD programming?
> 
> Forgive me I very new to this stuff.


It does not indeed have the code for the HD stuff -- neither the streams nor the ATSC tuners nor...well, you get the idea.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

newby1 said:


> I have read some of your "zipper" stuff. That is where I got the itch to multi room my HR10-250's. Could you explain why the newer software can be hacked for multi room but not the older version in HR10.


So even if you COULD get 6.2 on the HR10, MRV still would not work very well.

First of all, you would have to do it with another HR10 as the SD-DTiVo's wouldn't know what to do with the HD video. Or, you would have to downconvert it which I doubt the HR10's slow processor could handle.

So if you did try to do MRV with two HR10's I can't imagine it being as useful as it is on the SD models. Even with USB 2.0 I don't think you could watch it real time. You'd likely have to start it, walk away for a few hours and go back. The HD video is up to 10 times larger than SD, so figure about 10 times slower! MRV is slow enough on wired networks and your wanting to do wireless!

I just don't think it's practical even with 6.2! They really would have to design a beefier box capable of downconverting the stream to SD before streaming it...


----------



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

Basically its hopeless......


----------



## Eleo (Nov 15, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Even with USB 2.0 I don't think you could watch it real time. You'd likely have to start it, walk away for a few hours and go back. The HD video is up to 10 times larger than SD, so figure about 10 times slower! MRV is slow enough on wired networks and your wanting to do wireless!


USB 2.0 is capable of 57MB/s (I mean megabytes not megabits). Based on the size of pirated HDTV episodes (a typical 30-min show totalling about 2.7GB) floating around the web, I think this would be adequate if one were doing USB->USB but it would otherwise take a pretty top of the line router to pull this off.


----------



## newby1 (Feb 10, 2003)

Right now I'm running an A/G wireless router. I know that the new routers are even faster. The SRX supports upto 108mbs. So this would cover all of the USB's 57 mbs. But would you truely get HD contentent through such a small "pipe"??


----------



## Eleo (Nov 15, 2005)

If you're talking about megabits, it's USB's 480 to a router's typical 108. If you're talking about megabytes, it's something like 60 to 13. A byte is equal to 8 bits.

The only way I could think MRV with HD content would be possible is USB to USB. But like I said above, based on the average size of HD content, the bandwidth of USB 2.0 would be just barely adequate, and I think because of this it won't work, most likely because of various overhead. Firewire 400, which - according to specifications - is slower than USB 2.0, actually transfers data faster than USB 2.0, so I don't even think USB 2.0 can achieve the bandwidth it's supposedly capable of. Then there's the question of whether or not there are commercially available routers that can handle 480 megabits per second, I don't know.

From wikipedia:


> The full IEEE 1394b specification supports optical connections up to 100 metres in length and data rates all the way to 3.2 Gbit/s. Standard category-5 unshielded twisted pair supports 100 metres at S100, and the new p1394c technology goes all the way to S800. The original 1394 and 1394a standards used data/strobe (D/S) encoding (called legacy mode) on the signal wires, while 1394b adds a data encoding scheme called 8B10B (also referred to as beta mode). With this new technology, FireWire, which was arguably already slightly faster, is now substantially faster than Hi-Speed USB.


Firewire would thus be able to transfer a few hundred megabytes per second; more than enough for HD content to be shared. But, nope. No firewire.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Forgive me for butting in here, but I have benchmarked the MRV performance of my 4 DirecTiVos pretty carefully. I have two hardwired and two wireless (through bridges) TiVos. The 2 wired units can exchange content via MRV at about 11 to 13 Mbits/second. That is just fast enough (given DirecTV's compression of HD) to transfer a program in realtime.

BTW, the limiting factor is not the network, or USB, or the USB/ethernet adapter, but the processing speed of the TiVos.


----------



## Eleo (Nov 15, 2005)

Now that I think about it, I was totally wrong. My math was way off.

So MRV is impossible because of the processing speed?


----------



## tsunami (Sep 21, 2003)

All I want is folders on my HR10-250


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

tsunami said:


> All I want is folders on my HR10-250


Doesn't seem likely anytime real soon. But, I suppose, you never know.

Myself, I would like MRV on the HR10-250 just so I could pull stuff from SD DTivos in other rooms. From those who have tried to Do That Which We Are Not Allowed To Discuss onto the HR10-250, I understand that it does not work well in any case. In other words, the HR10-250 doesn't seem to understand/like the SD videos. Perhaps if it was done using actual MRV it might be OK; I have no idea.


----------



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

Bummer... I just realized after getting my HR10-250 that I can't do some of the 6.2 stuff. The zipper still worked great and I ran the hack script.

Can someone please lead me to how to install wireless on my HR10-250? Wired works great.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Check out wlan-ng.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

is it possible to manually do it using MFS_FTP?

I guess you would need to go to a pc to start the process but once the show was transferred wouldn't it be possible?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> is it possible to manually do it using MFS_FTP?
> 
> I guess you would need to go to a pc to start the process but once the show was transferred wouldn't it be possible?


Absolutely.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

so- excuse my idiot self here-

I can get a pair of Hr10's.

Run the zipper on them.

Then just go to my pc call up tivoweb and tell it to transfer a show from one hr10 to the other?

Dreaming some more- I see that there is a WAP version of tivoweb. So I could just pick up my cell phone in the living room sitting in front of box a and tell box B via wab tvioweb to send a show to box A?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Couldn't tell you that...I've never used TWP to transfer shows. But if TWP can front-end mfs_ftp transfers, then I don't see why not. I expect the transfers will take, well, a long time.


----------



## stichnot (Dec 18, 2004)

tsunami said:


> All I want is folders on my HR10-250


The lack of folders was so shocking when I got my HR10-250 that I ended up keeping both the SD and the HD units in the family room. Of course, that meant getting more wiring from the dish, not to mention buying a Harmony 880 remote. Fortunately, I had free reign from my wife at Christmas...


----------

